

Ask HN: Best way to become a PHP freelancer? - shire

So I noticed on craigslist under webdesign&#x2F;software&#x2F;internet jobs are mostly all PHP? Personally I find PHP easier than most languages but there are not enough good resources out there for learning the language?<p>Is there a good method for learning PHP that can get me employed as a freelancer? PHP has a lot of tools like Drupal, Wordpress, Magento but not sure which one to learn.<p>Also Ruby and Javascript seem to have up to date tutorials and interactive learning ways online but none for PHP? Does anyone know of any?
======
driverdan
The problem with doing freelance PHP work is that there is a lot of
competition unless you specialize. Pay tends to be lower for PHP generalists
too. If you become very good at something specific like one of the frameworks
you mentioned you're much better off.

------
t0
It's easy, but a bit of an old language. I started here:
[http://www.tizag.com/phpT/](http://www.tizag.com/phpT/)

~~~
shire
A lot of the PHP stuff online is outdated though?

------
jtreminio
Here's something up to date:

[http://www.phptherightway.com/](http://www.phptherightway.com/)

------
tgflynn
Here's one PHP tutorial:
[http://www.w3schools.com/php/](http://www.w3schools.com/php/)

~~~
jtreminio
Don't follow any advice on w3schools.

